# fantom brushless Dyno???????



## cfac38 (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how to run brushless motors on an old fantom dyno? Or is there a place to send it to get it setup? I know it takes a speedcontrol to run it, but does it need to be a tekin or can it be a gtb, etc. If anyone has any info about this please let me know. Thankyou!


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=211240&highlight=dyno


----------

